
Reddit Clone in 10 minutes and 91 lines of Clojure - icey
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/02/reddit-clone-in-10-minutes-and-91-lines-of-clojure/
======
jrockway
Exactly. A Reddit frontpage for 1 user and 10 articles _should be_ about 90
lines of code.

~~~
icey
I don't understand what you mean by "Exactly."

(I'm not trying to be snarky, I just seriously feel like I've missed the
point)

~~~
jpeterson
I think the point is that replicating pretty much any site is trivially easy
in any language if you don't have to worry about query performance, cacheing,
scaling, etc.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Slightly on topic:

How would you attack the "query performance, cacheing, scaling, etc" problems?

~~~
lucifer
<http://highscalability.com/>

------
jacquesm
Bestinclass.dk is always hyping clojure and actually does more damage than
good. Remember the 'clojure vs python', 'clojure vs ruby' and 'clojure vs
global warming' articles.

If you name your blog 'best in class' I think that sets that bar for the
quality a bit higher than what is generally on display there.

------
derefr
I think Reddit clones would be a lot more commonplace and popular if they had
a name other than "Reddit clones"; it's a simple site architecture in
retrospect, analogous to a blog or a wiki. They are all categories of web
applications that have interactive elements, but also act as websites for
those who don't care to participate.

Now, imagine if blogs had been called "Wordpress clones", or wikis had been
known as "Wikipedia clones"? [Yes, I know, not the originators of the species,
but surely the ones the most people are familiar with.] I don't think they'd
have nearly the traction on the web that they do now, as the media wouldn't be
caught dead talking about the "Wordpress clone usage and participation
phenomenon" without being payed off. If there was a non-trademarked, one-to-
two syllable name one could use to describe both Reddit and HN, I think we'd
see the usage shoot up.

~~~
jacquesm
Social bookmarking site?

~~~
jokermatt999
I think that's a little too broad of a category. That conveys the sharing of
links, but not the voting and comments, which I feel are the defining features
of reddit.

------
hypermatt
News.Arc ? Isn't all of hacker news written in a lisp variant thats only a few
hundred lines long?

~~~
brianobush
and also suffers from scalability too. How many times have you accessed this
site and got a connection error? Scalability and all that other work requires
code.

------
koningrobot
Looks like it contains an XSS bug in the way it reports errors.

------
lurkinggrue
That seems to be missing a few features, like accounts.

------
onewland
I wonder when this article format will bump against ridiculous limits.

"RabbitMQ clone in 4 lines of Go in 13 seconds".

~~~
rickmode
Right on. And I can write a word processor in one mouse click. (OK maybe a
double-click.)

------
malkia
And he saves the data where? And he filters the bad words where? And he....

~~~
philjackson
Ignore the 'Reddit clone' part and enjoy the code.

------
samd
Proof that you can't build a great product with clever programming alone.

